# Whats your favorite coat color on a German Shepherd?



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

I personally really like the bi-color ones.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

My Shasta is a patterned sable and I really like that color/pattern combination.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I love all GSD colors but partial to black/red since that is what Nala is.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Colour is the last thing I worry about to be honest, but I do like the darker sables like my Zefra. Not so much black, but fairly dark.

As far as pattern is concerned, I like the blanket backs like my Stark. The black/tan/red is nice as well. 

I find the black dogs stunning but hard to photograph!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My favourite colour is the sable, hands down. I absolutely love the wolfy appearance of a sable GSD. Next, black. After that, bi-colour.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Ssshhb...don't tell Tazor but..black n red.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Black and red,then solid black.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

The first GSD I fell in love with was all black and I love them that way. But I love all of the colors and prefer the "old breed" with their long coats. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Bicolour and sable are tied for first place for me


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

I voted Black and Silver since that's what our Jakey is.

But when we get out next Shepherd I'd like to get a sable or black and red.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

My favorite GSD "look" would be a black and tan blanket back with deep rich black coloring. (Teddy is a saddle back.)


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

The options you listed are mostly patterns, not necessarily colors. (Where's the fawn, liver, and blue?) 
Pattern-wise, I like bi-colors and dark sables. 
Color-wise, liver wins, HANDS DOWN. 
I like the panda pattern, too. Now if I could find a long coat liver panda working line, I would DIE of happiness! But I know that'll never happen, haha.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I put bi-color, but I probably like sable and black just as much.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I like them all 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I really like most colours except for solid black and solid white. Would not pick one of either colour for myself but I can admire them when I see a nice one.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

For obvious reasons I am partial to bi-color, but I also think that they are all beautiul. :wub:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I adore the black and reds. Black and tans come second.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

My favorite is black & tan blanket back. Then after that is solid black, then bicolor and then sable.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

So why does no one like the whites? Thinking about getting a white one at some point, but I do love the standard.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

black and tan, blanket back my absolute favorite !


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

My first German Shepherd was a Bi-Color. So, I'm partial to that color (okay it's my favorite!).
After that it would be Solid Black/Sable (I love both colors..can't pick between them, lol) then Black & Tan and Black & Red.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Black and red, then sable are tied for me as well- have had the black and red before and Jaeger is our first sable, and he's gorgeous to me!


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Black & Red....


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

my ideal is

black/red with very very very dark mask.
literally black head.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

black and tan


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Bi-color, or black sable.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Moxy said:


> So why does no one like the whites? Thinking about getting a white one at some point, but I do love the standard.


I think a large problems with whites is the people that breed them ... being a fault in almost all aspects of the show/working world (note I said ALMOST), that leaves very few "good" breeders producing whites. A poorly bred dog is not only prone to health issues but temperament issues as well. I have NEVER met a white GSD that did not have some kind of fearful or nervous temperament. It also brings to questions the ethics of REWARDING a breeder for producing sick or fearful dogs for the sake of money or coat color alone.

That being said, I know here in Colorado there is a rescue that works with just white GSDs, and they always have a ton of great dogs up for adoption  Like Max said, no good dog is a bad color.




My personal favorite, black sables! I actually am on the waiting list for one of Spartanville's upcoming litters, I am very excited to be getting a gorgeous black sable male in the next 7-9 months


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

My favorite is black sable... and I liked them before they were cool. 

But really, I think all of the standard colors/patterns are beautiful. I even like blue. 

I tend to prefer a lot of black, especially on the face.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My heart dog was a black and tan, my first shepherd was white. I love shepherds of all colors but my heart belongs to those two (three) colors.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Black and Red, tbh i chose Munich's kennel cause they produced gorgeous black and red dogs

i now also love sables, specifically the ones that are really dark or look wolfish

Dark masks and faces <3


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

I chose a Sable. I love the "wolf" like appearance. Makes a bad guy think twice before coming into the house.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I voted for black/red. I adore deep, rich pigmentation. And like another poster already mentioned, super dark masks get me every time. 

But, this question/poll has already been done before 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/181855-your-favorite.html


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

A good dog comes in any color!!


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

Solid black or sables!


----------



## Bullet Vom Law (Aug 20, 2012)

Black and Red all the way for me!!


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't know if I already commented on this, but, definitely, Bicolors. I also love Red Sables.


----------



## Crimes (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm a really big fan of classic black and tan with the saddle. 

Bi color is a close second though!


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

I love sables but a black and tan is second


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sables


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I really like sables (on a long coat esp.) and the WGSL deep red and black. I also like the coats that have more black/are darker.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissLilyBean (Dec 22, 2012)

That's a hard one. I keep flip-flopping on that. Don't have a GSD yet, but I've tried to imagine what my ideal would look like. I lean more toward the sables... especially the lighter cream-colored ones. But I'd take one of any color right now... or EVERY color! LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Bi-colors always turn my head, and then the very dark sable. Black comes in a very strong 3rd!


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

#1)Black/Red
#2) Very dark sable... it looks most wolf like


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

Black and red!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

My favorite color is definitely black and red. Im also a fan of black/tan and all black. Who am I kidding I like them all.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

honestly i love all the colors. im partial to black/tan


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've been blessed to have had 14 GSDs over the past 40 years (8 whites, 1 b/red, 2 b/t, 2 b/t blankets, and 1 red sable), and in my eyes they're all beautiful regardless of color. I guess today the last thing I look for is color and so my vote has to go to _ALL OF THEM_!!!


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I think each is beautiful! My girl is solid black. When I add another, I'd like a bi or very dark black sable. After seeing someone post their stunning blanket back yesterday, that's another I'm suddenly interested in.


----------



## MissLilyBean (Dec 22, 2012)

arycrest said:


> I've been blessed to have had 14 GSDs over the past 40 years (8 whites, 1 b/red, 2 b/t, 2 b/t blankets, and 1 red sable), and in my eyes they're all beautiful regardless of color. I guess today the last thing I look for is color and so my vote has to go to _ALL OF THEM_!!!


Agreed! That's my problem and I've never had one yet! This thread spurred a conversation about color choice with my fiancé. We've agreed that we're going with the one that has the best attitude/personality and not focusing so much on color. The more we talk about color, the more we might set ourselves up for a bad match. I have a sneaking suspicion that we'll have a small collection by the time we retire anyway. There's always room for more in our hearts.

To quote Jaws: "We're gonna need a bigger boat." LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I love my domesticated wolfy looking WD;sable. Hoping for a black female from the same lines in the (near) future. I love the wild look in WD and the mystique of a black shepherd.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I love all colors of shepherds. There's not one coat color I like over the other. If I had to pick a specific coat color, it would be a three way tie between White, B&T, and solid Black.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

When I first saw my first German Shepherd it was black/tan. I like the black/reds, than red sables. I'm just looking into the bi-colors, the ones I have liked had dark red on their legs and eyebrows though. One person has a really pretty one that is a long-haired bi-color on the pedigree database, all I can saw is wow! I actually, have liked them all.


----------



## Ksalrunner (Dec 31, 2012)

I keep changing my mind. I think today my favorite is a bicolor.


----------



## LoveGSD's (Aug 22, 2009)

Black/Red

Had a few and the black and red was the best looking. Right now we have a black and tan. She will be 14 in May.


----------

